# Pristine 1962 Red Varsity 10 Speed



## rennfaron (Aug 24, 2022)

This one is currently for sale on Facebook, but I thought I would share because you never see them like this (worth archiving).


----------



## juvela (Aug 24, 2022)

-----

would be curious to know if there is any marking on the head of the stem binder

the nut on the seat binder looks like it could be an ALGI product, imagine the head is likely to be convex and marked AS






---





the chainwheel bolt at the 7 o'clock position in this image appears to have a smaller and round head like a rivet as opposed to the others

...or maybe it is just me auld vision organs...

what sayeth the (young!) experts  😉


-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2022)

wow that's nice.


----------



## geosbike (Aug 24, 2022)

very kool


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 24, 2022)

You would have to go back to 1962 to find a cleaner one, and even then. Amazing bike!

I see what you mean about the bolt in the 7 o'clock position, but I think it's just the angle of the photo.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2022)

I enlarged the shot of the chain rings. All the bolts are the same, domed hex head.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 24, 2022)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 24, 2022)

That ain’t no rivet. It’s what Gary said in post #6.

Great looking unfaded head badge.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 24, 2022)

What model is the Brooks saddle?
I've been under the impression that these came with an Ideale #41.
Spectacular find!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 24, 2022)

That's pretty. And way heavier than any of it's import competition....


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> What model is the Brooks saddle?
> I've been under the impression that these came with an Ideale #41.
> Spectacular find!



The Brooks was most likely a replacement when the longer seat post was added.


----------

